# 300 Gallon acrylic tank water not level



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

My 300 gallon tanks water level is about a half inch higher on the left side of tank than the right side. It is sitting on 1/2 foam padding. Is this an acceptable difference?


----------



## Mitch101 (Sep 15, 2007)

I would adjust/level the stand. Measure from the water to the stand to see if it is off. The water is level..... anything not paralell with the water is not.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

I would say 1/2 an inch is a little too much. Try some shims under the stand. although, you may have to remove most of the water to get the shimms under the stand.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

If the stand is not flatâ€¦ then this creates â€œdifferential pressureâ€


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

Toby_H said:


> If the stand is not flatâ€¦ then this creates â€œdifferential pressureâ€


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

Toby_H said:


> If the stand is not flatâ€¦ then this creates â€œdifferential pressureâ€


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

It sounds to me like you are safe structurally... and I make this call based on the fact you are using 1/2" foam between the tank & stand...

It sounds to me like the only 'problem' it has is the visual aspect of the water being at different levels at opposite ends of the tank... if that's cool with you then your cool...

Of course your the one looking at the tank, so take my opinion and look at your set up to see if you notice anything I have overlooked....


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

A buddy of mine, who built the stand for me for free, quite a guy, suggested using a floor jack to pop up the left side of tank with the elevated water level. Once we get the tank level, we use longer 2x4's to stabalize the tank levelng it. This sounds to me like a brilliant solution but it does seem to have a risk.

What do you think?


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

lestatak said:


> A buddy of mine, who built the stand for me for free, quite a guy, suggested using a floor jack to pop up the left side of tank with the elevated water level. Once we get the tank level, we use longer 2x4's to stabalize the tank levelng it. This sounds to me like a brilliant solution but it does seem to have a risk. What do you think?


I'm not an expert on structural issues in regards to aquariums, but if it were me I would not attempt to do any of this with a full tank. If I was bent on leveling a tank, I'd be sure to drain it completely, remove the fish and the bulk of the decor, and do it empty using a level. It seems too risky to me to manipulate/level a tank when it's stocked.


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

2x post :/


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with jimmyknuckles, using a floorjack on a tank full of water is not a brilliant idea. Save some time and grief by emptying the tank first before leveling it. Its a few hours of work but better to be safe than sorry. Also, the 1/2" difference is huge. The maximum difference allowed is 1/4" for acrylic but usually you want it at 1-2mm.


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

"The maximum difference allowed is 1/4" for acrylic but usually you want it at 1-2mm."

Where is did you get this info?


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

IMO its not the best idea to rely on anecdotal information from any website to answer this question. Contact the manufacturer. In my experience the manufacturer told me that an off level tank doesn't matter, but what works for my tank may not be true for any other brand.


----------



## Mitch101 (Sep 15, 2007)

If it is the floor deflecting, you might have more to worry about than just the tank.......


----------

